# A 'heads up - INCOMING' message for all concerned.



## NYCRonin (Feb 28, 2005)

A good friend and well regarded Systema affiliate instructor - Brad Scheel - has begun to feel out the possibility of a Systema benefit seminar in Wisconson. The beneficiary? St. Judes Hospital - a facility that provides FREE care for child victims of cancer.

The dates, times and cost are still being worked out. I send this early message to all who might be interested in attending such a charity event over the next couple of months. PM me for more...I will post details as they are firmed up.

I am hoping that he  can arrange for a 2 day weekend thing - done in late April or mid-May..if he can do so - I will pack up my Bklyn Bogeyman butt and attend as a co-instructor. I will bring my 'take' on what I have learned and lived by from VV, MR and others of the crew - wrap it up in my Rikers experience - and my Bklyn attitude - and serve it up to the attendees - nice and hot! Ya want it? You will get it!

Look, if your in the area - even if ya gotta travel to get there for the weekend - oh, damn - have you EVER lost someone you loved to this disease?
Have you ever seen a child who was bald, dying - a life so brief -- from cancers grip? Sadly, I have. I cant nor wont allow that memory to be relegated to dusty corners of my mind. If you have - how can you?

Systema. 

All about desperately attempting to be a 'good person' - leaving this world better for your having been here. THAT, to me; is the way of the warrior - that, to me; is what this pained human experience NEEDS! PLEASE!
Seriously  now. If you can attend, get some good ol down home Systema work from the growing list of volunteer instructors - just look into your heart of hearts, and do so.

"Bulidings burn,
people die.
But real love - it lasts, forever!" Show your love...I frickin dare ya!

I know I sound so 'soft' and mushy here -- I dont care what I sound like. 
Consider attending. The cause is very worthwhile. 
More details will follow - as I get them.
C'mon! 
What the hell else are ya gonna do the weekend chosen that is more 'Systema' than this?


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 28, 2005)

The seminar dates have been set for the weekend of May 14/15.
More details to follow.


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 28, 2005)

DAMN!
As I write there have been 56 views, and NO replies yet? Not even one?
OK - I will let the announcement marinate awhile.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd definitely attend an event like this, but NY is waaaaay too far away for me.

For those of you out there in the NY area that call other arts your own, but espouse the idea of exposing yourselves to new things, what better opportunity than this?

Personally, I cannot imagine a better cause.


----------



## NYCRonin (Mar 3, 2005)

Actually, it will take place in Wisconsin, I am sorry for the confusion.
Brad is working on the details and it will be posted when he has done so.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 4, 2005)

An excellent demonstration of my attention to details.  :shrug:


Oops.:asian:


----------

